# Как поменять зеркало для portage?Через родное не скачивает.

## NplmSunrise

Здраствуйте.Как поменять родное зеркало для портадж?Я пробывал зайти на это зеркало через браузер,заходит но в папку дистфайлес не заходит,в остальные впускает....

Не могу из-за этого скачать пакеты.Помогите пожалуйста.

----------

## shaulyn

при установке надо было выбрать яндекс зеркало mirrorselect >> /etc/make.conf с яндекс зеркала отлично качает и скорость норм

----------

## NplmSunrise

 *shaulyn wrote:*   

> при установке надо было выбрать яндекс зеркало mirrorselect >> /etc/make.conf с яндекс зеркала отлично качает и скорость норм

 

А так,уже в установленной системе нельзя этого сделать?

Мож поробывать скачать этот миррорселект?

----------

## TigerJr

Для файлов /etc/portage/make.conf

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/make.conf

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles"

Для портов 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/repos.conf#Main_Gentoo_repository

Скопируй 

```
mkdir /etc/portage/repos.conf

cp /usr/share/portage/config/repos.conf /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf
```

И отредактируй gentoo.conf

```

[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes
```

----------

